# A fiberglass question



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That looks like a porous surface. From pic not sure where water comes in. I would fix the source and clean the stain. So hard to tell from pic what's going on or happened.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Without a broader picture my guess would be water logged flotation foam that is rotting and is seeping out. Needs to be fixed no matter what it is as water will eventually ruin the glass.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Without a broader picture my guess would be water logged flotation foam that is rotting and is seeping out. Needs to be fixed no matter what it is as water will eventually ruin the glass.



foam - it doesn't "rot"


that appears to be the tell tale stain of moisture running from dry rotted wood....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

predacious said:


> foam - it doesn't "rot"
> 
> 
> that appears to be the tell tale stain of moisture running from dry rotted wood....


Tell that to my old gheenoe, foam crumbled out in places like soggy oatmeal.

Without knowing where it is, it's hard to tell. It could be discoloration from foam, wood, or rust from components behind it.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

That built up water can age and stain surfaces/foam and/ or rust any hardware potentially behind there..

I would drill out that bottom corner... remediate the water dry it out and then patch back new glass and gel coat.


All in all need to seal the area it has ben intruding into the whole time first.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

predacious said:


> foam - it doesn't "rot"
> 
> 
> that appears to be the tell tale stain of moisture running from dry rotted wood....


You sir, are wrong. The closed cell foam that they claim will not absorb water is a fallacy. It does absorb water. It does break down. It does rot.

Every boat repair forum is filled with water soaked closed cell foam. I have tore enough out to know this and Firecat has experienced the same.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> You sir, are wrong. The closed cell foam that they claim will not absorb water is a fallacy. It does absorb water. It does break down. It does rot.
> 
> Every boat repair forum is filled with water soaked closed cell foam. I have tore enough out to know this and Firecat has experienced the same.



i'm well aware of the fact foam holds water - perhaps you'd like to see pics of extensive repairs I've made ?

now,with 30yrs of experience,i've yet to see a 2 part foam rot 

if you've pictures of this,please,by all means show me - i'd like to see how a polyester/plastic product rot

foam - I've had fuel tanks foamed in place,leaking fuel,with ethanol in that fuel - leaking that into that foam - without breaking that foam down in any way shape or form.

again,does it hold water ? ABSOLUTELY !! have I repaired waterlogged foam filled hulls ? ABOLSUTELY ! have I see the foam breakdown and rot ? NEVER


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

that's rotted wood

I've yet to see a closed cell,2 part foam do that

guess you know much more than I do


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Milosh said:


> This stain alerted me to water inside a sealed bulkhead. When I removed the fuse panel, there was significant standing water. My questions are the yellow coloration/stains from the fiberglass resin, and does it appear that water has leaked through this fiberglass wall? Will the water inside the bottom of the bulkhead and contacting the vertical walls (fuse panel and rod flanges have been installed here) cause long term damage? Keep in mind that the water has been able to freeze/thaw inside the bulkhead before it came to my attention. Thanks in advance!


Milosh,
Can you take the fuse panel off and get a picture of the inside of the bulkhead?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I would say cut the whole panel off with a grinder, see what the problem is, fix it and then glass the panel back in.


----------



## Milosh (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I should have stated that the boat is less than a year old. My buddies tell me I should have tasted the candy before I got in the van.


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

What does it smell like, the water/stuff coming out at the corner? Who is the builder of the boat? You said less then a year old, there should be a warranty! If not, see if the builder can help you out. 

Drill a 1/4" hole right at the corner, not all the way in, just to the wood or ..... see what comes out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2018)

Firecat, Ducknut, Predacious, you are all correct! The PU foam will absorb water and it will most definately crumble if the batch is not right from the beginning. The problem is that the guns used to install the foam require testing and calibrating on a regular basis. This does not happen often enough in a production setting. PU foam also has a temperture range in wich it should be installed. Again, production first. Will the foam expand and harden, yes most of the time. Will it meet the foam manufacturers specifications, probably not. I have worked at many builders and can tell you that production comes first in most cases. Sad but true, we want cheap products but the manufacturer still has to profit so they push the builds through. Temp, humidity, ect... all play a role in how PU foam cures out.


----------

